# What is the Long & McQuade online store and other Qs.



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I assumed the Long & McQuade online store was their warehouse, but I guess it isn’t?

I find it painful to order online because there is no free shipping and if you want to order for pickup in a store, you can’t use Paypal. Why not?

Strangely, I ordered an item that is in-stock online to be delivered to the store that is close to my work, they have it listed as “Product ships within 2 business days” online, it is still in-stock online, but it has been more than 2 weeks and has not come in. So they don’t ship from the online store? I think the product may be discontinued, so if they don’t ship it from the online store, it will not come from anywhere else.

Here’s another question I asked about at the store. There are items that are in the store that are not listed on the website. I asked how reliable their internal stock database is, I asked if a certain discontinued item might be out there on the shelf in some corner of Alberta. My guess is it is not very thorough, some stuff probably is bought by the store and converted from new stock and out of the database.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I ordered an acoustic guitar and it took months to come in but eventually did and I bought it.

To my knowledge Long McQuade doesn't ship anything from their warehouse if they even have such a thing. They take the order and it is sent out from the closest store that has it in stock I would think.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I see one product I’ve been waiting to show up in stores, the Torpedo C.A.B.M., is listed as in-stock online but is not in-stock at any store, which makes me think either the online stock is at a Long & McQuade warehouse or includes the distributor (which is L&M or Yorkville, probably?) or manufacturer’s stock.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> I see one product I’ve been waiting to show up in stores, the Torpedo C.A.B.M., is listed as in-stock online but is not in-stock at any store, which makes me think either the online stock is at a Long & McQuade warehouse or includes the distributor (which is L&M or Yorkville, probably?) or manufacturer’s stock.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

You could try axemusic.com which was a competitor who decided to close down so L&M bought out what was left - including the website. I’ve found some deals on there. 

However I’ve recently purchased some audio gear from expertisland.com which is Canadian and does have free shipping for some products - but is low budget gear for the most part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

GuitarPix said:


> You could try axemusic.com which was a competitor who decided to close down so L&M bought out what was left - including the website. I’ve found some deals on there.
> 
> However I’ve recently purchased some audio gear from expertisland.com which is Canadian and does have free shipping for some products - but is low budget gear for the most part
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that L&M bought out the remnants of Axe....didn't think Axe was going to live long by being online only...and I really never liked Axe's product line and general vibe, but I wouldn't have minded some form of competition for L&M


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I liked some of the alternate products being carried by Axe, and got to know a few people from there, some are now with L&M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I called them up about ordering a fender amp delivered. I didn’t want one off the floor or one that had been returned on their 30 day trial period. They said if I wanted one new in the box then order it from their website and it would ship from the Pickering warehouse. That is what I did and it arrived approximately a week later in a fender box that hadn’t been opened before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I called them up about ordering a fender amp delivered. I didn’t want one off the floor or one that had been returned on their 30 day trial period. They said if I wanted one new in the box then order it from their website and it would ship from the Pickering warehouse. That is what I did and it arrived approximately a week later in a fender box that hadn’t been opened before.


Your story let me down. I thought there was going to be some drama.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Pickering warehouse.


That’s it, a big warehouse next to the corporate offices.

I wonder if it’s all centralized or if they get products from other companies’ warehouses.

They must be shipping out of there to the stores every week or more often.

I know I saw a job listing for a salesman and driver to make overnight trips once a week from Winnipeg to Saskatchewan.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I never consider buying on-line at L&M. They are way behind the curve in this area.

They have not made the commitment to do it right, imo. 

They lose about $10k of my business a year because so many other on-line companies simply service me better.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> I assumed the Long & McQuade online store was their warehouse, but I guess it isn’t?
> 
> I find it painful to order online because there is no free shipping and if you want to order for pickup in a store, you can’t use Paypal. Why not?
> 
> ...



Things might ship quickly, but the delivery times will vary depending on when the truck goes to your local store. And for some areas I believe they collect stuff and ship once a week. I was told that when waiting for a used product to arrive from a store out west - that things from all stores in a certain area are held and then shipped in one shipment. Obviously that doesn't apply to us here in the GTA.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I used the online store twice in the last 12 months. Usually parts to replace damaged or missing, upgrade parts for a guitar.

Buying from other suppliers on line, costs shipping as well.

Tried to stupidly buy the items from the local L&M. You know, support local business. The answers are always, “no, not from us”.

However, it is available on their website, usually cheaper and no shipping charge if picked up at your local store. I have waited one to two months for the items to show up though. The items were not in stock.

I couldn’t even buy a light bulb for a common Fender amp jewel lamp, at the local store. It was a painful three week wait.

Customers, or rather thieves steal bulbs out of amps on the shop floor, (they told me), and they don’t have bulbs to replace them. It is just the way L&M chooses to do nickel and dime business.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I've ordered some small items online, and they arrived at my store within a week.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> Tried to stupidly buy the items from the local L&M. You know, support local business. The answers are always, “no, not from us”.


I’ve never had any problem getting my local L&M to order things. I really think the customer service varies with the store and the people. I like the people at my store.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The email I sent yesterday seems to have moved things along, I got the notice that the item is ready for pickup this morning. (!!)


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

GuitarPix said:


> You could try axemusic.com which was a competitor who decided to close down so L&M bought out what was left - including the website. I’ve found some deals on there.
> 
> However I’ve recently purchased some audio gear from expertisland.com which is Canadian and does have free shipping for some products - but is low budget gear for the most part
> 
> ...


Expertisland spams the crap out of the pro audio section of my local Kijiji with cheap PA and kareoke gear. Probably at least half the ads posted there.

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

They do the same thing here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Shipping from Cosmo is free on orders over 100 but I don’t know if that is just in Ontario.

Customer service is good with them with respect to shipping and enquires about same, store staff are good and many of them have been there a long time, guitar repair department is good. They’ve done 3 setups for me while I wait and all of them worked out real good. They also have a lot of stock and will negotiate price where reasonable to do so. L&M Bloor is 15 minute city drive from where I live, Cosmo is maybe 40 minutes all highway but it’s my first option when I need something. But a lot of times if it’s standard sort of items I’ll just wait till I need $100+ worth of stuff and have it shipped to my office.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey I can likely fill some gaps here. Worked with lm for about 10 years now

Lm's webstore is a separate area from the Pickering Distribution Center (warehouse)... It is however in the same building... They don't have free reign over Lm's stock intended for local stores.. It's treated as is own store, with it's own stock

Items kept 'in-stock' in the webstore are not generally available for store transfer (ex: can you bring that amp in for me to try? It's in stock in the webstore etc)... Not going to happen

Webstore generally ships direct to customers, items are ALWAYS factory sealed

Comparatively few items are listed on the website vs what's available in the store. The gap closes mildly everyday but the gap is a chasm... It will more or less never get fully caught up.

We have it because we need to, but we still are a brick and morter store, preferably at least

That being said, if it shows a particular store has what you're looking for... Usually pretty Damn solid info... It's not wrong very often abs generally if it is wrong, it's human error on the store side of things


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

chimo said:


> Hey I can likely fill some gaps here.


That is excellent information, thank you! It makes sense of my experiences.


----------

